# Query regarding FSWP education assessment



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi,
I am a graduate civil engineer from Pakistan. As per the new fswp I want to get my bachelors degree assessed for Canadian immigration. I read the requirements from

Comparative Education Service: University of Toronto School of Continuing Studies;

International Credential Assessment Service of Canada;

World Education Services

Both WES and international credential assessment require my documents to be dispatched in a sealed envelope signed on the flap by Higher Education Commission of Pakistan. I contacted HEC and they stated that they cannot provide this service. Can I ask my university to do this? I tried contacting WES etc but they didn't respond.
University of Toronto CES need documents to be dispatched by the awarding university and I can easily arrange this but their processing time is 11 weeks. My question is that can I apply for FSWP while my degree etc is still under assessment of CES? I'll highly appreciate your valuable advices. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wrp2000 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, I also think of getting my qualifications assesed by one of those bodies, but i didn't know that they wanted some third party to send our documents... . 
But anyway answering to your question, i saw that in the CIC web site, it clearly mensioned that you need to get the assesment done before you lodge the visa case. I hope you can verify this by visiting Canada official web site.

Roshan


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

wrp2000 said:


> Hi, I also think of getting my qualifications assesed by one of those bodies, but i didn't know that they wanted some third party to send our documents... .
> But anyway answering to your question, i saw that in the CIC web site, it clearly mensioned that you need to get the assesment done before you lodge the visa case. I hope you can verify this by visiting Canada official web site.
> 
> Roshan


Honestly man, it is really unfair to Pakistani candidates. Everybody else can send directly from their institution but we have to send it by HEC. I have been trying to contact WES for last several weeks but to no avail.


----------



## Dipen Patel (Aug 17, 2013)

Degree Attestation
You can see this link for further details.


----------

